

Nissan Leaf: 99 miles per gallon - bound008
http://money.cnn.com/2010/11/22/autos/nissan_leaf_fuel_economy_rating/index.htm

======
x0ner
Interesting how their using the braking power to recharge the battery. I
literally just saw a commercial this past weekend from Toyota that pitched the
whole "Ideas for Good" where they covered the exact same idea.

